

Peter Thiel: The End of the Future - uuilly
http://www.nationalreview.com/articles/278758/end-future-peter-thiel

======
chrismealy
This from the guy who blames it on women voting:

[http://gawker.com/5231390/facebook-backer-wishes-women-
could...](http://gawker.com/5231390/facebook-backer-wishes-women-couldnt-vote)

